# Rats!



## UP IN SMOKE (May 12, 2005)

Any one hungry?


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

UP IN SMOKE said:


> Any one hungry?


not anymore u


----------



## EKG (Sep 2, 2006)

Yum! That one in the middle looks extra good, like its been fermented a little.

You know that bucket of rats reminds of Christina Aguilera for some reason.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

I have had rat before. Not to bad. Not all that different then Squirrel.


Stacey


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Next time put a cigar next to them so no one can complain that this isn't cigar related.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

MMMMMMM!!! I wonder what kinda sauce you would put on those?


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

smokinpoke said:


> MMMMMMM!!! I wonder what kinda sauce you would put on those?


Personally I would do a white wine garlic reduction sauce with some entrails.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

dem fried aint they? mmmm... tail crisps.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

germantown rob said:


> Personally I would do a white wine garlic reduction sauce with some entrails.


I was thinking more of a Lemon/Honey glaze or a Spicy pesto


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

smokinpoke said:


> I was thinking more of a Lemon/Honey glaze or a Spicy pesto


I don't think you have had rat til you have had them with a garlic white wine reduction!


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Tasty they are...


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

now i wonder if these are farm raised or wild if its anything like venison or wild boar you could probably complement it with a nice port.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

you guys are all disgusting. i appreciate you wasting the 1 minute of my life, that i will never get back, that it took to read this thread..u


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> you guys are all disgusting. i appreciate you wasting the 1 minute of my life, that i will never get back, that it took to read this thread..u


you're welcome


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> you guys are all disgusting. i appreciate you wasting the 1 minute of my life, that i will never get back, that it took to read this thread..u


Allways happy to help.  and I checked the spelling too.

And get ye back to the new wifey and stop wasting tme on CS. :r

Stacey


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Warhorse545 said:


> Always happy to help.  and I checked the spelling too.
> 
> And get ye back to the new wifey and stop wasting tme on CS. :r
> 
> Stacey


thanks for making me view the thread again.. i knew you must have had something amusing, and incorrectly spelled, to say.. (btw, nice spell-check)


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> thanks for making me view the thread again.. i knew you must have had something amusing, and incorrectly spelled, to say.. (btw, nice spell-check)


Hey ya cheated  and good catch. And congrats on the marrage. May ya allways be happy and your humidor and giant zip lock bags full. Nice to have ya back, but do not let CS get between ya 2.

Stacey


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

*That's My Family You #[email protected]%@#$'s!!!! *You Are All Sick And Demented And I Hope You Rott!!!!!!

Sorry I could not resist. Total useless post.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

"The only R&R Charlie got was a little rat meat and rice".....


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

What's wrong with a little ceiling pigeon? If I was really hungry, I'd find a way to make them tasty with a little rice and miso soup.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

UP IN SMOKE said:


> Any one hungry?


What is this the new cuisine in So Cal? u

ATL


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> What is this the new cuisine in So Cal? u
> 
> ATL


I hear thats what they feed the remains of the new guys too.


----------

